# Green Osage



## RW Mackey (Oct 5, 2013)

Did a trade with Windyridgebowman ( Chuck ), had some mineral stained Osage in it.
He wanted a Copper over Slate for his end of the deal, made him a Green Grunter as well, the other pot is mine, slate over glass, I love mine, hope you like yours, Chuck.

Roy


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 5, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## myingling (Oct 5, 2013)

That's some nice lookin wood you did it some justice  Nice Work


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 5, 2013)

Great looking calls. Nice job on the finish.
Scott


----------



## bearmanric (Oct 5, 2013)

I think he will be Happy.. Nice work. Rick


----------



## windyridgebowman (Oct 10, 2013)

bearmanric said:


> I think he will be Happy.. Nice work. Rick



I'm happy and don't even have it yet lol. thanks Roy


----------



## windyridgebowman (Oct 11, 2013)

windyridgebowman said:


> bearmanric said:
> 
> 
> > I think he will be Happy.. Nice work. Rick
> ...



The mail lady brought me a present!!! I love the calls Roy. I will have to have a few more grunters after showing this one to my hunting buddies. lol. let me know when you run low on wood. thanks again Chuck.


----------



## RW Mackey (Oct 11, 2013)

Glad you Like how they turned out, always a good trade. I have about six Grunters ready to go if your buddies need one fast, let me know.

Thanks Again,

Roy


----------

